
Betting on an Energy Cornucopia? - chrismealy
http://delong.typepad.com/sdj/2011/01/betting-on-an-energy-cornucopia.html
======
cyrus_
I wonder if he realizes that "the experts" include a massive cartel that
openly fixes prices.

